# Self awareness shocks



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

Argh so annoying. I will just be talking to someone and then suddenly I think 'woah wait I am here.. Right now... Talking... With you! What the hell is this?!?' then I panic for about 2 mins and it stops until the next shock...

Anyone else? It's annoying as hell. It's hard to accept becaus I just can't comprehend life and existance..


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

I do get these occasionally. it's a bit like waking up from a very long dream. It's very fleeting though, usually only lasts a few minutes at the most.

Sometimes I imagine repersonalization as being like having one of these moments and staying that way, and accepting it.


----------



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

Ooooooook then?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah I get similar things seemingly randomly, once in a while. Seems to happen in situations where I'm around a bunch or normal people


----------



## holladayak (Feb 3, 2012)

Whitehazel said:


> Argh so annoying. I will just be talking to someone and then suddenly I think 'woah wait I am here.. Right now... Talking... With you! What the hell is this?!?' then I panic for about 2 mins and it stops until the next shock...
> 
> Anyone else? It's annoying as hell. It's hard to accept becaus I just can't comprehend life and existance..


I totally understand. I feel that way all the time, in basically every activity of life. I used to be so normal and then all of the sudden I went to over thinking everything.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

God I am in the same way . I just can't comprehend life n what I am doin here . And why I have to do it . I feel like I forgot how to lve or sumthing . It's horrible just want it to go bak to normal
. Although I dont remember wat that is . . .


----------



## PDubya86 (Jul 17, 2010)

Whitehazel said:


> Argh so annoying. I will just be talking to someone and then suddenly I think 'woah wait I am here.. Right now... Talking... With you! What the hell is this?!?' then I panic for about 2 mins and it stops until the next shock...
> 
> Anyone else? It's annoying as hell. It's hard to accept becaus I just can't comprehend life and existance..


Every single day. In fact I think that's what my whole DP is hinging on. I seem to be constantly in a state of panic due to being hyper aware of what my body is doing, what position my limbs (mainly my arms) are in, being unable to seem to pinpoint myself in space, just generally feeling uncomfortable.

I also get shocks when I think, shit, I'm thinking, this is here, this is now.

I think its existential anxiety gone a bit over the top. If I could eradicate the thought pattern then I'm sure I'd be back to normal. But its tough as shit.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

agreed.. i feel like its sumhow weird to have a body and i feel like i have to watch it... and wonder how i know how to control it... uh its such a hard one.. but it keeps me in a state of panic and its horrible


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

katiej said:


> God I am in the same way . I just can't comprehend life n what I am doin here . And why I have to do it . I feel like I forgot how to lve or sumthing . It's horrible just want it to go bak to normal
> . Although I dont remember wat that is . . .


I have the same thing, a sudden shift in consciousness and the onset of serious detachment from my surroundings is the harbinger of an anxiety attack for me. In a split second things will change from being normal, or normal for me anyway, to strange and frightening, at first I was worried that I was experiencing momentary lapses in consciousness because it felt as though I had just woken up from a dream, but I have asked people, "Did I zone out for a moment there?" and no-one I have asked has reported that I did.

Someone posted an extract from Jean Paul Sartre, who suffered from DR/DP, and he, as one would expect, explained everything beautifully, that shift from feeling in tune with your surroundings to feeling odd, distant and unfamiliar.


----------

